# Schedule for 8 week old puppy.



## zipbags (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi, I am new to the boards and have posted about my puppy in another thread. I will be getting an 8-week old lab/cocker mix. She has begun to be trained (crate, housebroken, etc) by the adoption rescue people I am getting her from. But, my question is this...

-What should be her schedule for the day? (ie-How long do I keep her in the crate, out to play, outside to potty,etc). I know every puppy is different. Just trying to get an idea how much play time I should allow with my kids, etc.

Also, I will be taking her to work with me during the day. Since the wife works & kids are at school.

Thanks!


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

I am so glad the puppy can come to work with you ! That's huge ! An 8 wk. old puppy I swear, can pee every half hour to an hour, depending on if she has been sleeping the whole hour or playing about. If she is loose, pop her outside every half hour. After having her for a bit you will know her limits better, this is just a rough estimate to start. 

I personally believe strongly in exercise pens too, at this age but in your case I guess that also depends on if you have room in your office, or wherever, and if you are not going to get flack from the boss if the puppy pees on newspaper or a pee pad in the exercise pen. You can see that if you just have a crate, this puppy will be in it a lot, if you can't take a chance on having her loose in the office. You know what your flooring and your limits are at work best. 

She will need at least 3 meals a day at this age, maybe even four. Lots of toys and change them often, kongs and chewey things are good for her right now, and will help keep her occupied. If you have seen that she has just peed and/or pooped outside, she can have a half hour or so loose, if you are allowed to do that at your work. Then right back outside again for another pee or whatever she needs, then back into her crate or exercise pen. 

At home the same thing, about a half hour or so is good for playing with the kids, then outside again, then some more free time is okay as long as you can watch her every minute. Most people give young puppies too much free time out without enough potty breaks in between, and that's when mistakes happen and bad habits get formed. She will get lots of extra socialization by going to work with you. Awesome !


----------



## zipbags (Dec 3, 2006)

Well its my families business. And its an office. So I can pen her up. I would prefer not having to take the crate since its a shlep to bring it to the office back and forth. I can get a BIG box and make her a small pen to hang out in..if thats ok. Their is carpet in the office, but its only about 10 feet to the warehouse and a concrete floor. If a box isn't good. I can probably make an area in my office for her to hang out in...but it's carpeted and I have been told putting paper down is not a good training technique.

At home I have a part of my hallway that is like a small room with doors to everyones room off of it. I plan on leaving her crate there. And when out of it. Close the doors and fence off the one part leading to the rest of the house. The floor is tile. 

Thanks.


----------



## ChrissieG (Nov 27, 2006)

That is great. I wish I could take my pup to work with me. I am a new parent of an English Bulldog and have been trying to figure out the same things. It is ture that you will figure out quickly when your pup needs to go. My Bullie is great at giving me tell tale signs that he is ready to go. I have taken some vacation time to stay home and train. I did get a metal play pen from PetSmart for him for when I go back to work. I have started getting him used to getting up at the same time (5am) and going out right before I would normally go to work (730am). We also get up at 2am to go potty. Not fun, but necessary. They say that a puppy can hold it for as many months as they are old plus one hour (Up to 8 months). So my Bullie is almost four months old. According to this he should be able hold it for 4 hours, and he can!! 
He already loves his crate. He will sleep in it if I am milling about the house doing chores. I also put him in the play pen when I am just working around the house so that he knows that it is not a punishment to be in there. This will be easy for you since he will be at work with you. I would take the crate though. This will be his/her domain, his place to relax and veg.

Good Luck. I hope your new puppy brings as much joy as mine has already!!!!


ChrisssieG


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi again Zipbags, it sounds like you've thought it out well and have made preparations. I guess my only thought now, is, if she is ultimately to have run of the office/warehouse area, you might still want to consider at least using pee pads on that concrete floor where I think you'll be putting her enclosure or exercise pen, if I read you right? Because you don't want her getting used to peeing on the concrete, there will be occasional accidents, and puppies tend to relate to the feel of an area where they first got used to pottying. I think you might still consider, if not paper, then pee pads. 

I have had great success with paper over many years but not everyone likes the idea. That's okay, but I would say just put something on the concrete so she doesn't get used to peeing on that concrete floor. 

So I think I understand you, you are going to use an enclosure of some sort, either home made or an ex pen, and then put a box inside with toys etc, so she can hop in and out of the box as her bed? Sounds good to me...


----------

